# Winter provides some laughs



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's what happens when my son wants to clear the snow off of his jungle gym and his sister wants to help.


































Luckily she was just clear enough not to b buried by 80lbs of snow.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You better buy yourself a St. Bernard with a lil keg around its neck! To funny...and even better that you caught the action!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This has all the markings of a submission to "America's Funniest Home Videos", except what should have happened was that your wife was filming the action as you ran out to snatch your daughter from harm's way, and the 80 pounds of snow fell on you as your children laughed hysterically. Yep, now that could have contended for the $10,000 prize


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pictures you'll be keeping forever.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's just great! Wow, you guys had alot of snow. How much fell? Our weather forcast says we are suppose to get back up in the 70's this week. That's OK. We had our white Christmas last year.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

We have more than that now. I can only see the lattice work on the fence now and our neighbours dashund has managed to climb into our yard to play with our dog. So my guess would be overall about 4.5' and in drifts up to 7'.

PS. I'm giving away free snowmen. Local pick up only. Some assembly required.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have enough of my own snow, so no thanks on the free snowman offer. However, love those pictures!!! And very glad your daughter was out of the way of that falling on her!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

She's decided to build a bunker this year, of course I got roped into construction while she supervised.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Where's the pile of snowballs for ammo?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey you can only slave drive for so long before the peasants revolt.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome! 
Brings back memories of when I used to make igloos and tunnels.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww, nice Daddy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well playing tag around the now ice fort and I leaned over it to try and tag my son. In the process managed to break two ribs. Took a lot to not curse like my sailor heritage. On a side note....... he's it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Wildcat - sorry about the ribs, but at least you're not "it" now


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wildcat,

Definition of OLD
1
a: dating from the remote past : ancient <old traditions> 
b: persisting from an earlier time <an old ailment> 
c: of long standing <an old friend> 
2
a: distinguished from an object of the same kind by being of an earlier date <many still used the old name> 
bcapitalized: belonging to an early period in the development of a language or literature <Old Persian> 
3
: having existed for a specified period of time <a child three years old> 
4
: of, relating to, or originating in a past era <old chronicles record the event> 
5
a: advanced in years or age <an old person> 
b: showing the characteristics of age <looked old at 20> 
6
: experienced <an old trooper speaking of the last war> 
7
: former <his old students> 
8
a: showing the effects of time or use : worn, aged <old shoes> 
b: no longer in use : discarded <old rags> 
c: of a grayish or dusty color <old mauve> 
d: tiresome <gets old fast> 
9
a: Breaking two ribs by bending over while playing tag with your kids.

Examples of OLD

He's an old man now.
We rented an old black-and-white movie.
There's an old saying that good fences make good neighbors.
a new approach to an old problem
She wore a T-shirt and an old pair of jeans.
I wish you would stop wearing that dirty old hat!
the oldest known civilization in the region
The house we live in is 50 years old.

What old looks like...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO. That's what crazy old bugger looks like.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Check out definition #9 of old.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys are demented


----------

